

Scientists discover first multicellular life that doesn't need oxygen - dantheman
http://www.physorg.com/news189836027.html

======
pmichaud
Totally cool. The headline can act as the tl;dr summary, but basically they
found 3 different species in the same family in this weird corner of the
Mediterranean. They don't need any oxygen because they have something other
than mitochondria in their cells to produce energy.

~~~
nopassrecover
Given their unusual properties I wonder how likely they are to be seeded from
'alien' matter rather than derivatives of known Earth lifeforms.

~~~
hugh3
Very unlikely indeed. They are new species but have been classified into
previously-known taxonomic groups. They're related to other, perfectly prosaic
Earthly animals.

~~~
nopassrecover
Thanks

------
Groxx
This is exactly the sort of example needed for evolutionists to point to to
say "see, it _can_ happen in terrestrial time periods". A puny 50k years, and
we appear to have multicellular creatures which evolved to not need oxygen.
That's _way_ more than mere adapting, that's a fundamental, radical change.

~~~
eru
You may be able to impress the undecided by-standers (and that's important).
Don't count on winning over anyone who's decided that evolution doesn't fit
into their world, at least not with rational arguments.

P.S. This is meant as a comment on the limited reach of arguments in
convincing. I don't want to start a discussion on creationism.

------
keltecp11
Mars next?

